# Smoked Almonds Recipe (Brine)



## troutter (Dec 8, 2014)

In my quest to make smoked almonds that don't have clumps of sugar, spices, or salt all over them, I've come up with a recipe that gives almonds a nice sweet and salty coating without the mess.

Brine:

2 cups Water

2 cups Brown Sugar

1 cup Salt

1 TBS Garlic Powder

1 TBS Chipotle Chili Pepper

Mix the above ingredients together

Use a wooden spoon and continuously mix the brine as you heat it to a simmer on the stove.

Take the brine off the stove and add raw Almonds. (do not try using roasted, they must be raw)

Brine nuts for 3 hours

Use slotted spoon to remove almonds from the brine

Spread Almonds evenly on a grill topper or something similar.  (Optional: a little cooking spray on grill topper to help keep the Almonds from sticking)

Smoke Almonds until done (225-250 for 2 hours seems to work in my smoker)

Remove almonds from grill topper immediately after smoking or they will stick.













IMG_0999.JPG



__ troutter
__ Dec 8, 2014






The Chipotle Chili Pepper does not add much if any heat to these Almonds (most of it runs back off into the brine) so don't be afraid of it.  The finished product is a smoked almond with a light sweet and salty taste.

UPDATE:    I did forget to mention, because of the sugar, these nuts need to be dried very well or they will be sticky.  I have used the oven on low heat with the door open to finish drying the nuts.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks very tasty. I sure do like smoked nuts. Come to think of it I think I like smoked anything.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## troutter (Dec 8, 2014)

lol, thanks, smoked nuts are pretty darn good and a good holiday gift too.


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 9, 2014)

They do look tasty...


----------

